# Meike Mk320 Speedlite



## Dantana (May 13, 2015)

Hi all, looking for a bit of input.

I'm going on a trip to Ireland soon. This will be more of a vacation with my girlfriend than a dedicated photo trip, though I do want to catch some good shots and she is pretty understanding. I'm trying to pare down my kit since lugging around a bunch of stuff I end up not actually using is a pet peeve.

I have a 6D, and shoot almost exclusively without flash. I have a 430ex II, but since I don't use it much it seems large to carry around as a "just in case" piece of equipment. I've been looking for a more compact flash (more for fill). I thought about a white box 90ex, but I have heard very mediocre things here about it. I looked at a Sunpak RD2000, but that doesn't play well with the 6D.

That's when I found the Meike Mk320. It seems like an alternative to the 270ex that can act as a master unit.

Has anyone used one of these here? Any feedback? I was planning on picking one up on Amazon for $80.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UHNT8XA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3A14HZTSVPRLX
Not sure about the EACHSHOT name. I think it may be re-branded but...

Also, planned gear for the trip: 6D, 24-105mm, 40mm, (possibly a 14mm), remote, spare batteries and cards, polarizer, ND, Lowepro Photo Sport 200 backpack.

Also looking for a stable small (possibly table top sized) tripod. Not convinced I want to drag around my 3 Legged Thing, but I don't really trust the old Gorrilapod that I have.


----------



## twagn (May 30, 2015)

Never heard of the Mk320 until now but....

The 90EX should work as a master for your 6D (remote fire your 430) and close fill flash. Used for that purpose and knowing it's limitations ...it's a nice little (tiny) flash that wouldn't take up much room.

Another choice which I use is the 320EX (bit smaller than the 430). Guide #109' 100 ISO. 90 degree tilt, 90 and 180 degree swivel, video light, and built in remote trigger. $109US refurb


----------



## Dantana (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the 90 and 320. I ended up ordering the Meike, though I haven't had much time to play with it. I can control the output through the camera, though I'm still not 100 percent certain it's playing well with the Canon ETTL metering. Not the fault of the flash as much as me not knowing what I'm doing. I'm much more used to continuous lights so I'll have to mess with this a bit more.


----------



## twagn (Jun 10, 2015)

Your welcome. ETTL metering is great technology but sometimes when you shoot against a white background (white wedding dress) it may underexpose and if you shoot someone with a black suite for example it may overexpose. Nothing really wrong it's just the nature of ETTL. It's the pre flash trying to determine how much light to throw out. That's where flash exposure compensation comes in handy or shoot manual and control everything


----------

